# New To Bass Fishing



## CandyLR26

Hello, I am new to bass fishing. I would like to know what kind of rod to purchase for flipping jigs. I am very new, but I just recently started bass fishing. I bought a quantum tour edition reel(baitcast), but not sure what kind of rod to purchase. Also, what type of line?

I know that's a lot of questions, but I am ready to enter the world of bass fishing.

Thanks


----------



## jamesavp

Welcome to Bass Fishing!!! Its awesome.
For a rod go with a 7ft Med heavy or 7ft heavy rod in what ever rods you prefer. I like St. Croix, Shimano or even Bass Pro shops rods. You want a long rod to help your flipping and pitching. As for line your going to want some strong braided line. I would go with over 30lb test with the braid, gives you that strength to get the bass out of the structure and vegitation in a hurry. If you dont like braid go with a heavy flurocarbon in the 30lb or more class. Peg your weights and use tungsten if you can afford the stuff. Hope this helps.

laters


----------



## hang man

Have you ever used Baitcasting reels?
They are a bit of a challange and takes a bit of getting used to at first but with some practice you'll get it , Quantums are Ok beginer reels , i peronally like Daiwa Procaster.
If you plan on flipin Jigs you'll want a long rod 7' 6" -8' , heavy line 17 -25 lb for flipin into heavy cover , a lot of times it's more of a challenge to get the bass out of the weeds than it is catching it .

What is your spending limit on the rod?

Bass Pro Shops Rick Chunn , Signature series IM8 graphite Worm/Drop Shot is an Excellent rod (One Piece) at $100 you can't go wrong with it .

As far as Line ..Mono would be best , something low stretch , it's really a personal choice as far as Brand (I like Berkley Vanish) :beer:


----------



## CandyLR26

Hello, thanks for your reply. I don't mind buying a high dollar rod as long as I get my moneys worth. I have the quantum. I also have a daiwa, and a Johnny Morris reel. I have practiced with the daiwa and yes it is a challenge for me.

I was in Alabama last month and my brothers told me that I should start bass fishing(they are bass fishermen fanatics). While I was there, I caught about four 1-2lb LM. I am still new and just want to get my supply ready for this spring.

Thanks


----------



## dfisher

Are you planning on flipping jigs into super heavy cover or swimming them, much like a spinner only...without the blades? For swimming you can go a lot lighter than the heavy flipping stuff.

Get a good flipping stik for the heavy cover. If you're casting jigs...which is very effective, get something that you can handle. I use a 5-1/2 or 6 foor rod of medium to med/heavy action.

Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## CandyLR26

I guess for spring, it would be better to use crankbaits? I had read that jigging was for the Fall. I am a beginner. Let me let you all know what I have, so I could hopefully get someone to help me. I have three rods. Two I think are 6'6" medium action and one is medium heavy. All three are casting rods. As for reels, I have one Quantam, one daiwa, and the Johnny Morris reel by Bass Pro Shops.

I have bought suffix and powerpro braid.


----------



## dfisher

Jigs work well in the spring too.
Just remember if you give it a try, patience. Don't be afraid to make repeated cast to good looking areas. I've cast or flipped to a brush pile, boat dock, or other good looking cover a dozen or more times before I got bit.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## CandyLR26

I greatly appreciate a response. I had to join another forum to get some answers and boy did I. Thanks for your response.


----------

